# compat11-syscalls on FreeBSD12 packages



## mast07 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi,
While playing around with the dtrace-one-liners, I found that x11/alacritty calls compat11.x syscalls. Since I'm using FreeBSD 12.1p6 (amd64) and the corresponding official packages, I'm a bit surprised. Why are current packages using compat-syscalls?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2020)

I've noticed some applications are still using the old fstat(2)  structures. I'm going to bet it's that one. The structure changed with 12.0 but lots of applications are still using the pre-12.0 structures. You'll run into this issue quite quickly when you build a kernel _without_ the COMPAT_FREEBSD11 option.


----------

